# 224 Valkyrie



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Won a really nice BLO rifle in 224 Valkyrie.....anyone have one and what mags are yall using?

















Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Should have been BRO......can't edit

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

AR15 post to work


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Was doing a little reading, looks like the 6.8spc is the parent round....may have to try and find some pmags

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

Capt. Marcus Canales said:


> Was doing a little reading, looks like the 6.8spc is the parent round....may have to try and find some pmags
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


From what I understand the 6.8 mags work better.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

That gun and the ballistics are a beast. It is a very close similar to a Creedmore, strong shooter and accurate


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

BRO makes some nice rifles! Congrats on the win!


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

nra mag had a piece about this round month or two ago
can shoot a 90gr long bullet..
pretty much a mini 6.5 creed w/less recoil
nice score


----------



## huntmaster58 (Oct 1, 2008)

TRY PRI Mags in 6.8


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

We have a Savage .224 Valkyrie at the store. It's all I can do not to claim it for me. It's a sickness man!


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Bad *** rifle. The 6.8 spc Mags are supposed to be the ones.


----------

